# 0 degree offset/feather???????



## adm (Oct 20, 2003)

I agree with Chris 100%. 0-15 degree is the only way to go.


----------



## RealitySheriff (Oct 16, 2003)

I will likely never go back to an offset paddle. I use my 0degree Player for all boating, play, creek, and general river-running. In fact I'm on me 3rd 0degree. I've been paddling with them for about 4 seasons now. I love it: no index hand, neutral wrist position etc. 

But this topic has been hammered a few times on the Buzz. Do a thread search and you should find some good input for both sides of the fence.


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*um*



RealitySheriff said:


> I will likely never go back to an offset paddle. I use my 0degree Player for all boating, play, creek, and general river-running. I love it: no index hand, neutral wrist position etc.
> 
> You better boat this year buddy! Give a heads up if you come down to NM for the holidays. Atom...


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

While the topic has been hammered, it hasn't been hammered enough. The fact that zero degree paddles must still be special ordered means the people in the industry just aren't paddeling enough on a regular basis. THERE'S NO REASON TO HAVE AN OFFSET!

We aren't Eskimos who paddle in the wind 365 days a year. An offset does nothing but require movement that's not necessary. Offsets affect everything in a negative way from rolling, (you must cock your wrists if you have an offset,) to paddeling (you must let the paddle slide through your weak hand when you paddle with an offset.) 

None of that's necessary if you have a zero degree paddle. Why there are still offset paddles is beyond me. Maybe some people prefer them because that's all they've ever paddled with, but there's simply no advantage to having an offset unless you're sea kayaking.


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

welllll--I was once also all about a zero degree feather, insisting that whitewater paddling and playboating paddle strokes were 100% symmetrical, and there was therefore absolutely no need for any feather, since there's no wind resistance to factor in (99.9% of the time--and not counting westwater paddle out). 

--however, after much thought on this (search previous threads), I've come to realize that, if you always control the paddle with one hand (i.e. firm grip with right hand, looser grip with left), then a *slight* feather angle is actually beneficial, in that it compensates for the slight blade rotation induced when switching from control side stroke to "loose" side stroke (it's true, check it out)

That said however, **IF** you don't control with one hand only (which is often the de facto case in chaotic whitewater paddleing, as opposed to repetitive flatwater paddling), then I would agree with Hotchkiss

I realized I do tend to control somewhat with my right hand, and in my experience, 15 degrees is plenty--30 degrees is, ehh, ok, but def. prefer 15

I had a 15 degree player and loved it until it broke in half this summer--still pissed about that...

...anyway, the key was and is availability--back then I was looking for a zero degree, but CKS had a killer deal on a 15 degree, so i snatched it up. After that one broke, I couldn't find another 15 degree. And since I didn't want to pay/wait for a special order, I just bought a 30 degree on sale at Confluence--

all that said however, for angles of 30 degrees or less, I think this is all spitting hairs--you pretty much get used to what you have--which is why I went with 30. More that 30 degrees though on whitewater IMHO is awkard and unnecesary...


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Jay H said:


> --however, after much thought on this (search previous threads), I've come to realize that, if you always control the paddle with one hand (i.e. firm grip with right hand, looser grip with left), then a *slight* feather angle is actually beneficial, in that it compensates for the slight blade rotation induced when switching from control side stroke to "loose" side stroke (it's true, check it out)


I agree with this and just sold my 15 degree paddle when I left Nepal. I took it a step further toward where I think my true ergonomics are and ordered a 10 degree. Should be here before christmas!

MR


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

Sounds like the two of you have the same complaint. How can the industry be so far behind the times


----------



## kuuskv (Nov 28, 2008)

thumbs up on low degree, I'll never go back to 45!


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

*The industry is behind because....*

if sales are keeping pace, why change things up? Some of the best innovations have come from start ups that have been plagued by quality issues (Waterstick) that seems to have lead to their demise? 

Waterstick had 30 degree offsets as standard back in 2001 and later a 12 degree offset as standard. H2O (waterstick reborn) offers a 12 degree offset as standard now. 

H2O also offers a GREAT rubberized grip - no need to wax up the ol shaft. Think we'll see that anytime soon with Werner? They may be the UBER standard for Quality, but they're WAY slow to innovate (other than longer paddles (SUP) and funky colors).


----------



## Awoody (Nov 15, 2006)

Just to throw in another opinion, I paddle with a 45 degree offset paddle and think it is quite ideal. I have paddled with a breakdown werner that had holes drilled for both a 45 degree as well and a 0 degree offset and experimented with the 0 feather and didn't like it at all. I started out paddling with and 80 degree offset paddle when that was the standard, so what I'm used to is somewhat skewed here. With a 45 degree offset I don't find that I'm using an obvious control hand or making any pain or discomfort causing adjustments between strokes. Certainly not to say that there's a right or wrong answer here, just what you're used to.

Also I would ad the point that I heard some years ago that higher offset paddles not only aid in paddling in a head wind but also in big water type situations when punching big holes or waves where the paddler is taking the low line and punching through or plugging under the hole and has one paddle blade deep and engaged in the water it allows the offset blade to catches less of the slack/recirculating water or foam pile. A small point and I'm not even so sure that it's a legit one.


----------

